# Colorado Festival of Horror



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Home · Colorado Festival of Horror

September 10-12, 2021

Embassy Suites by Hilton
Denver Central Park
444 North Havana Street, Denver CO

Featured guests:
Author Victoria Price
Horror Filmmaker Christopher R. Mihm
Comic book Artist and Playwright Bob Hall
Writer Steve Niles
Actress Brinke Stevens
Actor Brian Bonsall


----------

